# New: 034Motorsport 8V Audi A3/S3 Quattro Adjustable Solid Rear Sway Bar Upgrade (MQB)



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're pleased to announce the availability of our all-new MQB Audi A3/S3 Quattro Rear Sway Bar Upgrade! Featuring one-piece solid spring steel construction and two-way adjustability, these bars are designed to provide an excellent level of body roll reduction and improvement in handling dynamics, without sacrificing ride comfort. :thumbup:

*034Motorsport MQB Adjustable Solid Rear Sway Bar, 8V Audi A3/S3 Quattro, MkVII Volkswagen Golf R*

*Retail:* $265.00 + Shipping

​
034Motorsport is proud to offer the ultimate rear sway bar upgrade for the MkVII Volkswagen Golf R & 8V Audi A3/S3 Quattro! The 034Motorsport Adjustable Solid Rear Sway Bar is made from a single piece of high-quality, 22.2mm thick spring steel for maximum rigidity, and is designed to combat understeer while reducing body roll under hard cornering.

This product was tested thoroughly on the street and track on 034Motorsport's 2016 Audi S3 Development Vehicle and multiple enthusiast-owned MQB Audi/Volkswagen vehicles before release. The 034Motorsport Adjustable Solid Rear Sway Bar substantially reduces understeer and body roll on 8V Audi A3/S3 Quattro & MkVII Volkswagen Golf R vehicles without compromising comfort on the street.

In addition, the 034Motorsport MQB Rear Sway Bar is engineered to be used effectively with the stock front sway bar. No upgrade in the front is required. The addition of a stiffer front bar can positively affect turn-in feel, but ultimately worsens the platform's tendency to understeer. With the stock front sway bar and upgraded 034Motorsport Solid Rear Sway Bar, body roll is virtually eliminated while turn in and off throttle oversteer are greatly improved.

*Features:*

22.2mm Diameter
Solid Spring Steel Construction
One-Piece Design
2-Way Adjustable
*What's Included:*

034Motorsport 8V Audi A3/S3 Quattro & Volkswagen Golf R (MQB) Adjustable Solid Rear Sway Bar
Polyurethane Sway Bar Bushings
Billet Aluminum Sway Bar Brackets with Integrated Zerk Fittings
Sway Bar Bracket Installation Hardware Kit
Sway Bar End Link to Sway Bar Hardware Kit
*Fitment:*

2015 - Present Audi A3/S3 Quattro (8V - MQB)
2015 - Present Volkswagen Golf R (MkVII - MQB)
*Sway Bar Rate Data:*

034Motorsport (Soft) - 37% Rate Increase vs. Factory Audi S3 (22mm) Hollow Rear Sway Bar
034Motorsport (Stiff) - 52% Rate Increase vs. Factory Audi S3 (22mm) Hollow Rear Sway Bar
*Installation Instructions:*

Click Here!
*Please Note:* We recommend upgrading to our Spherical MQB Audi A3/S3 & Volkswagen Golf R Rear Sway Bar End Links to gain the maximum performance benefit when installing this rear sway bar upgrade.

Available at these 034Motorsport Dealers near you:

*Awesome GTI - UK & Europe*



*Auto Union Tuning - Southern California*



Please don't hesitate to contact us via PM or email if you have any questions! 

You May Also Be Interested In:

*MQB Audi/Volkswagen Spherical Rear Sway Bar End Links*



*MQB Audi/Volkswagen Spherical Front Sway Bar End Links*



*MQB Audi/Volkswagen Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Insert Upgrade*



*1.8T/2.0T EA888 Gen 3 Silicone Boost Hose Kit - 8V Audi A3/S3 & Mk7 Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! Looking forward to some reviews coming in.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! We still have a few of these Rear Sway Bars on the shelf and ready to ship. :thumbup:

*Mk7 Golf R Rear Sway Bar Upgrade | Reduce Body Roll & Decrease Understeer*



Here's a review of the bar from the Mk7 Golf R forum:



dndodd said:


> I installed yesterday. Instructions were great. Product quality is fantastic. The bushings with the Zerk fittings and channels for the grease are the best I have ever seen.
> 
> I used their end links too.
> 
> ...


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! Another Audi S3 owner's review just came in over on Audizine. 



Nathing32 said:


> So I have no patience and went ahead and installed the new 034 rear sway bar and 034 rear end links last night. Initial impressions are that the car corners as flat as anything I've ever driven now. I'm sure a dedicated sports car would have even less body roll but it would have no where near the ride quality and comfort of the S3. This is key for me since this is my daily driver and although I plan to track it once I've done a few more mods, I really want to maintain or enhance the daily drive-ability with each mod I do. The new sway bar does not noticeably degrade the ride quality as far as I can tell. I took the car through some twisties at 40-50 mph and the responsiveness and predictability are immediately obvious. I'm definitely much more aware of the rear end now - like the car feels much more AWD instead of FWD+. FYI - Currently I have an otherwise stock suspension/wheels/tires although I'm running the ECS flush spacer kit, the UBQ brace and my car came with mag ride.
> 
> Install:
> The process is very straightforward and the only minor challenge you'll likely have is figuring out how to fish the passenger side end of the OEM bar out from above the exhaust and axle and around the ride height sensor brackets. I disconnected both the lower bracket that attaches to the control arm (as directed in the 034 instructions) and one of the T25 screws on the upper bracket so I could swing it out of the way. I used jackstands to support the car which gave enough clearance for fishing the old bar out but I imagine a lift would allow you to contort the bar at better angles and make removal easier. Since the S3 sway bar is not straight (like the A4/S4) it requires more manipulation to get it in and out.
> ...


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

It's almost Friday! Looking forward to some more reviews rolling in after weekend drives. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

034Motorsport MQB Audi A3/S3 Quattro Adjustable Rear Sway Bars are back in stock and ready to ship!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all of the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We only have 4 sway bars in stock.! 

Give us a call or email us so we can improve your cars handling!

PHONE

Sales: 877-591-9571 
Customer Service: 877-591-9571 
Technical Support: 877-591-9571


[email protected]


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all of the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Weren't able to make it out to Summerfest? No worries we got a video with some of the action!

*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*A look back at Big Socal Euro! Did any of you swing by the booth?
*

BIG SOCAL EURO 2016 | AN EVENT FOR ALL


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Trailing arm bushings have been updated! They will now come with the complete arm with the bearing pressed in to save you some time and money!
*
Features:

Fully Assembled with New Factory Steel Trailing Arms - Simple Bolt-In Installation!
Genuine Aurora Spherical Bearings Featuring Teflon Race Lining
Billet Aluminum Bearing Holders - Anodized Black
Stainless Steel Bearing Spacers
Improved Handling & Road Feel
More Precise & Predictable Handling
Fully Rebuildable


SPHERICAL REAR TRAILING ARM KIT, MKV/MKVI VOLKSWAGEN GOLF/JETTA/GTI/R & 8J/8P AUDI A3/S3/RS3/TT/TTS/TTRS


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

How was everyone's Black Friday/Cyber Monday buying extravaganza! I hope no one missed out on our sale


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Looking for rear adjustable control arms to get more camber? Well, look no further!
Features:
Billet Aluminum Construction - Anodized Black
Genuine Aurora Spherical Bearings
Approximately 5 Degrees of Camber Adjustment (-2.4 Degrees or +2.6 Degrees)
Adjustable in 1/36" Increments. Each 1/36" Corresponds to ~0.18 Degrees.
Dust boots now included!

*034MOTORSPORT, REAR UPPER ADJUSTABLE CONTROL ARMS*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*We just released our carbon fiber goodies for the Mk3 TTs, 8V S3, and the Mk7!
*



*CARBON FIBER ENGINE COVER, 8V AUDI S3 & MKIII AUDI TTS*



*CARBON FIBER FUSE BOX COVER, MKVII VOLKSWAGEN GTI & GOLF R, 8V AUDI A3/S3, & MKIII AUDI TT/TTS*


CARBON FIBER BATTERY COVER, MKVII VOLKSWAGEN GTI & GOLF R, 8V AUDI A3/S3, & MKIII AUDI TT/TTS


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*In the Fremont California area? Don't miss out on our open house!

Dynos starting at $79 or $89 for three pulls!*

NorCal Audi Club and 034Motorsport bring you WinterFest 2016! Join us at 034Motorsport for another great meet with food, cars, and fun!

We'll be hosting the 4th Annual NorCal Audi Club WinterFest as well as another 034Motorsport Dyno Day & Open House on Saturday, January 21st! We'll have all of the attractions you're used to, as well as a few extras: 

Cars & Enthusiasts - Bring your stock or modified Audi, meet fellow enthusiasts, see their cars, and get an in-depth look at some of 034Motorsport's race cars and projects.

Food & Drinks – This year Javad is bringing plenty of home-made chili, and we’ll have drinks and snacks on hand for you as well.

Open House - We will be giving tours of the 034Motorsport Facility, including our Service Department. This is your chance to see how our parts are made, and get a behind-the-scenes look at what goes on here at 034. 

Discounted Products - We will be offering 10% off all 034Motorsport-branded products and merchandise at the event, as well as discounted pricing on 034Motorsport ECU Upgrades.

Free Raffle - Everyone who attends can enter their name in our free raffle, featuring items from 034Motorsport.

Dyno Runs - We are offering great deals on baseline dynos, and accepting 16 cars. See what you car makes on our Mustang AWD Dyno, or just check out some of the other cars doing pulls. 

Dyno registration


Facebook event 
https://www.facebook.com/events/1213223295433433/


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Waiting to see 034Motorsport's R460 Audi S3 in action? Video from the European Car Magazine 2.0T Tuner GP presented by Continental Tire


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Who's ready for tax season?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have plenty in stock ready to ship! Make sure you take advantage of the free shipping we have going on for a limited time!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Have you seen our latest feature on Teeddy's R420 MKVI Volkswagen Golf R


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

The B9 chassis looks promising especially the Allroad version!


*JARON'S GLORIOUS GOTLAND GREEN B9 AUDI ALLROAD*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*So you've been itching for a tune from 034Motorsport on your car well here's your chance! We will be doing on site flashing at Wuste this year! 

To pre-order just follow the link *

*WUSTE PRE-ORDER SPECIAL - 034MOTORSPORT PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE*
​


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders and we hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders and we hope you have a great weekend!

Please enjoy this video on 034Motorsport as a company. This is why we do what we do. We love it.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Need some car P0rn to look at. We got you cover 

*ARTURO'S SCINTILLATING SPRINT BLUE B7 AUDI RS4*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Just thinking of Wuste*

*EVENT RECAP | 034MOTORSPORT AT WUSTE VEGAS*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*GEOFF'S DUAL PULLEY-TUNED B8.5 AUDI S4 3.0T*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Did you know that BMP TUNING has 034Motorsport products in stock ready to ship? 

Make sure to check them out!

*034MOTORSPORT AND BMP TUNING ESTABLISH AN OFFICIAL PARTNERSHIP IN THE CENTRAL-SOUTHERN USA*







Press Release

August 30th, 2017

Carrollton, TX

Today, 034Motorsport is fortifying its brand presence in the Central-Southern USA by announcing a regional distributor partnership with BMP Tuning.

This exciting partnership will enable existing dealers to get inventory faster, and allow 034Motorsport to be represented to more new shops in Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas, Missouri, Arkansas and Louisiana. BMP Tuning will be the exclusive wholesale distributor in these six states.

“You’ll find few people in this industry as great to deal with as Autrey from BMP Tuning. He brings a fresh passion to the VAG aftermarket that’s exciting to see. This made the decision to partner with BMP Tuning very easy for all of us here at 034Motorsport,” States Troy Sicotte, Global Director of Sales for 034Motorsport. “BMP Tuning has committed to being in stock, and will be instrumental to getting our parts to existing dealers quickly, while expanding the dealer network in states where we have limited penetration.”


“Our goals are to help grow brands by representing them in a positive light. I treat each and every brand BMP Tuning represents as if it was my own company. By doing that on all levels, we are able to represent manufacturers in a way that benefits them more so than just slinging parts. We’re committed to applying this ethos to 034Motorsport in the six states we represent,” states Autrey McVicker, Owner of BMP Tuning. “We feel that the team at 034Motorsport are similar in thinking and aligned with our goals which makes it a great fit. We want to help grow 034Motorsport in our region, contributing to their amazing evolution, and be a major part of the brand’s ongoing wholesale expansion.”

Dealers can set up an account with BMP Tuning by contacting Eddie, their wholesale representative, directly:










Wholesale Email: [email protected]

Phone: 972-677-7604

Website: www.bmptuning.com

Address: 2125 Chenault Drive Suite 102 Carrollton, TX 75006


----------

